# Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung



## Snake77

Hallo und Moin Boardis #h

Nach zwei Jahren Norwegen Abstinenz fahre ich im Juni wieder hin, genauer gesagt nach Evje. 

Ich würde gerne dort auf Forelle, Lachs und MeFo angeln gehen. Kennt jemand gute Seen und Flüße? Über Otra habe ich schon einiges gelesen, wie sieht's aus in der sonstigen Umgebung (ca. 50km) aus... z.B. Vest Agder und Aust Agder? Kann jemand ein Paar gute kleine Seen und Flüsse empfehlen?

Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar und ein kleines Feedback inklusive Bildern wird es auch geben#6


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Hallo,
ich war vor etwa drei Jahren während einer Rundreise im Gebiet um Evje und haben eine Nacht wenige Kilometer östlich von Evje gezeltet. Dort gibt es zahlreiche Bäche und von diesen durchflossene Seen, die einen guten Bestand an Bachforellen haben. Für eine konktrete Empfehlung war das zu lange her und die Zeit vor Ort zu kurz. Aber da sollest Du schon etwas finden können. Mir haben die Gegend und auch die Angelmöglichkeiten gut gefallen.  Die Otra selbst hat einen guten Fisch-Bestand, ist aber auch ein größerer Fluss. Ich kann die nächsten Tage mal in meinem Archiv stöbern, ob ich da noch etwas finden kann. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Hi Tomasz!

Das wäre richtig genial, wenn Du was finden könntest! Danke Dir! :m

Inzwischen habe ich einiges von User Matzinger wieder gefunden und was neues endeckt. Auch viel im I-Net durchgewühlt... kriegt man einige Informationen, viel ist aber was anderes.

Was mich noch sehr interessiert-->
Falls ich doch nicht auf Lachs und MeFo in Otra angeln will, sondern nur auf Forelle, gibt es in Otra solche Stellen, wo man nur auf Forelle angeln kann und man keine *"Staatliche Fischereiabgabe*" bezahlen muss??? Oder muss man sobald man Otra betritt die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen?


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Da kann ich nichts versprechen, werde aber mal sehen, ob und wo die Unterlagen sind. Ich habe mir da Infomaterial von vor Ort mitgenommen. Da war nämlich irgendeine Besonderheit mit der natürlichen Wasserqualität und dem Fischbestand. Wegen der Fischereiabgabe kann ich jetzt auf Anhieb garnichts sagen. Da muss ich auch erstmal wühlen.
Ansonsten kann ich auf die Schnelle das hier bieten. Die Seite  ist zwar auf norwegisch aber sonst einfach den Google Übersetzter drüber laufen lassen:

http://otrafiskelag.no/joomla/content/view/36/44/lang,norwegian_nn/

Zumindest sind hier schonmal die Fischarten und Preise der Angelkarten auch kurz auf Deutsch beschrieben. Unter dem Punkt Fisk og fisking gibt es aber auch nochmehr Infos. Einfach mal stöbern. Übrigens sind da Lachs und Meerforelle garnicht beschrieben. 

Wegen der sonstigen Aktivitäten ist diese Seite ganz interessant:

http://www.setesdal.com/de/

Ich melde mich die Tage nochmal, wenn ich meine Unterlagen durchwühlt habe.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Ich habe nochma in meinen Unterlagen gewühlt, aber nicht so viel zudiesem Thema gefunden. Die Otra gilt zwar als ein sehr guter Lachsfluss, allerdings soll dies nur auf den ersten ca. 15 km Landeinwärts bis etwa zum See bei Vigelandvossen der Fall sein. 
Weitere Infos zum Lachsangeln kannst Du hier finden:
http://www.otralax.no/article.aspx?id=921

Evje liegt weiter nördlich.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir noch folgende Seiten empfehlen:

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6691

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...eit-f26233/otra-in-suednorwegen--t219690.html

http://www.bygland.kommune.no/index.php?m=sider&m_action=vis&id=20

http://www.fiskersiden.no/forum/index.php?showtopic=26235

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, wirst Du bei Evje keine Lachse oder Meerforellen erwarten können. Aber es gibt neben der Bachforelle eine kleinere Lachsart (Bleke) die auf die Binnenewässer beschränkt bleibt. Ansonsten sind wie gesagt auch die umgebenden kleineren Gewässer reich an Forellen und Co.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und eine gute Reise.

Tomasz


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Super Tomasz! Danke, die Links davor waren hilfreich und diese werde ich die Tage durchlesen... bei dem Wetter ist jetzt Angeln angesagt!:m

Ich war mal dort 2008... in Aseral. Und in Evje in Otra haben wir auch zwei mal geangelt, allerdings war ich damals kein Angler und hatte wenig Plan von dem Materie... Danach hat mich aber der Virus Angeln gepackt!!! 

ich will wieder hin und auf was größeres... aber sowie ich bereits vermutet habe, wird kaum was daraus. Naja, dann gibt es eben schöne lecker Forellen mit Pilze... wenn ich welche finde

Wegen Angelerlaubnis nur auf Forelle zu fischen, werde ich dann vor Ort klären müssen.

Mache einige Bilder, poste dann hier. Feedback bei Angelboard lässt sowieso zu Wünschen übrig|rolleyes


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Sodele... da bin ich wieder zurück#h

Um es gleich vorab zu sagen--> aus Lachs und MeFo wurde nichts... aber das macht nichts. Die Forellen und Saiblinge waren auch super schön#6 Sind zwar nicht so groß in Otra, ist aber "allgemein" bekannt.

Ein Paar alte Stellen besucht und einige neue gefunden... im Großen und Ganzen war sehr gut. 

Bilder habe ich leider wenig beim Angeln gemacht.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Na das sieht doch nicht schlecht aus. Schöne Saiblinge und Forellen#6 und eine tolle Landschaft.
Hast Du mit Kunstködern gefischt oder mit Wurm? 
Und gab es denn tatsächlich auch Pilze zum Fisch oder war es dafür noch zu früh? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Hi Tomasz!

Hab an dem See (Lognevatnet) mit Tauwurm und Dendros in verschiedenen Tiefen versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Danch habe ich nicht mehr mit Würmern geangelt, weil ich auf die Spinner Gr. 2 und 3(Profiblinker und Meps) sehr gut fangen könnte. Die Größe 1 habe ich ziemlich schnell sein lassen, da ich mit Baby-Forellen nichts anfangen könnte. Die müssen weiter leben und wachsen, auch wenn die dort nicht so groß werden

Für die Pilze war wohl doch zu früh. Hab auch überall etwas gesucht und umgeschaut (bin sehr viel gefahren... nicht wegen Pilze), aber nichts gefunden, außer ein Paar kleine wahrscheinlich giftige Pilze. Dieses Jahr wegen dem besch... Wetter wird wohl nicht nur angeln später, auch Pilze usw...

Im letzten Bild ist die Otra kurz vor Evje zu sehen, es gibt da soviel Forellen, dass man die überall springen und fressen sieht, schon genial! Ein Bild wo gleichzeitig drei Forellen (und wahrscheinlich noch mehr) auf engstem Raum rauben!:vik:


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Petri Heil, da werde ich ganz neidisch. Hast Du auch an den Stellen an der Otra geangelt, die ich in meinem Bericht genannt habe?


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Forelle in Evje und Umgebung*

Hei! 

Sorry dass ich erst jetzt antworte, weiß nicht wie es dazu kommt... aber irgendwie übersehen. |uhoh:

Ne, nicht ganz... hab versucht immer in den ruhigen Buchten bzw. Stellen zu angeln. Dachte mir, dass in solchen Stromschnellen, wo du geangelt hast,  kaum ein Fisch stehen wird. 

Wir sind von Moi, Evje bis Byglandsfjord gefahren und zwar auf beiden Seiten, hab an einigen Stellen versucht, aber kaum was gefangen. Hab aber kein Ansitz gemacht. Obwohl ich alles dafür hatte.

An einem anderen Tag hatten wir mehr Glück und zwar in Vassendoya. :m Hat gut Spaß gemacht und die Forellen hatten gute Größe!  

Ansonsten habe ich hauptsächlich wieder in Lognevatnet geangelt. Ein Tag haben wir in Mandal beim Küstenangeln verbracht, war echt genial:m


----------

